# Insurance dilemna



## Rupp3r (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all

I am new to this forum and I didn't found a presentation section.

Well, I am a french engineering student and I am to come to UK for 1 year in order to do a Master...
As Skyline are very hard to get approved in France, I would like to benefit from this stay in UK in order to have a Skyline..

So I am looking for a standard R33 GT(S-T :chairshot)...

However, I thought that this will be done without any problems, but some days ago I learned that I can't drive a UK registered car in UK with a French insurance..

I must admit that I pity you when I see the insurances problems in UK!!

I am 21 years old, 3 years perfectly clean license, 2 years NCB.
With a french insurance, I would pay 600/700£ tp/tf..

I saw some English people with the same age as me paying decent quote of 1000/1500£ comp.
However, the best quote I got online is ... 5400£ tp/tf! :runaway:

In France, such quotes are just unbelievable!!!!


Now I am looking for an insurance that would purpose me a decent quote, I am Ok for 1000/1300£ tp/tptf but not more..

I tried Sky, but they won't insure me as I will be a new UK resident and they are requested for 3 years UK residency... I would like to try Admiral and Adrian Flux, but I hope that they don't request it also..

I tried CCI, new residency is not a problem.
However, I didn't tell my age, and they answer me "As you can see we are a specialist broker so do not cover everyday road vehicles." (it will be my daily).

I saw here that some of you have their Skyline insured as daily driver, so I don't know?

Has anyone any ideas in order to help me?

I really hope that I will find a decent solution.


Thank you!


----------

